# Locomotive Direction



## denmarks (Sep 19, 2021)

Why don't all locomotives face the same directions when there are multiples on a train. For example on the California Zephyr 2 are forward and then one is backward.


----------



## denmarks (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Cal (Sep 19, 2021)

Well I mean it doesn't really matter which way the rear locomotives are facing. But if one is facing forward and the other is facing backwards, in case something happens and the train now needs to go back the opposite way, there is no need to wye the engines, as they can easily be moved to the back. 

Example: Due to a freight derailment in Idaho, the eastbound Empire Builder will end at Spokane and the westbound Empire Builder will end at Whitefish. The passengers will be bussed from Spokane to Whitefish or vise versa and board the train there. So basically they will turn the train at Whitefish and Spokane, respectively. If the locomotives are facing opposite ways, they can easily bring them to the back (now front) to bring the train the other direction. 


Hope that made sense...


----------



## PeeweeTM (Sep 20, 2021)

Haha, yeah, but if your front locomotive gets defected (windshield cracked by treebranche, truck hits front signal light, trainradio defect, etc.) and your second engine is facing forward, too, you could likely just switch their position in the train. 
Either way, better hope nothing happens. (Or else I should perhaps butter the plate side of my toast, so when it accidentilly falls, it will land with the buttered side up.)


----------



## John819 (Sep 20, 2021)

There is no perfect way to arrange multiple locomotives. In general, the "front-back" seems to have more advantages than the "front-front". As an aside, when freight locomotives are all facing front they are said to be "elephants".


----------



## jis (Sep 20, 2021)

Then there are countries where most locomotives are double ended, so as far as a novice is concerned there is no front or back


----------



## PVD (Sep 20, 2021)

They can check out the ACS-64s in the Northeast


----------



## jis (Sep 20, 2021)

PVD said:


> They can check out the ACS-64s in the Northeast


Indeed! But the dual cab high HP AC diesels look much more formidable!















Indian locomotive class WDP-4 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


















Indian locomotive class WDG-4G - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

